# Legatia Denonford & Zed



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Did I say Legatia?*
Hybrid Audio Legatia 641PRO L6 7 1" L4 and Pro L1 3 Way Component Set w Grills | eBay


*Denonford - I had one.. Who else?*
RARE Rockford Fosgate 8250TI Competition Sq CD Player Built by Denon | eBay

*
Zed designed ESX 5 channel amp?*
ESX Vision V1500 5 Car Stereo Amplifier 5 Channel Amp | eBay


----------



## odj23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmm. Third link specifically says it's not Zed designed.


----------

